# Brugsmansia



## Chardler (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, new to this site and I love it. So much information and knowledgeable people here. 
I have been growing brugsmansia plants for years and now have a good collection of them in the basement for over-wintering. They will be coming out soon and I will start letting them have some scattered sunlight before putting them out in full sun. 
My problem is that somehow aphids got to them and some of the plants (I have about 30 of them in buckets growing roots in water for the winter) have bad infestations and i want to kill them off. Any ideas?
I have so many of them this year I want to sell them somehow, so any idea on that would be welcome too. Maybe a nursery would buy them or craigslist? Not sure how to go about it.


----------



## PB (May 15, 2008)

Chardler said:


> Hi, new to this site and I love it. So much information and knowledgeable people here.
> I have been growing brugsmansia plants for years and now have a good collection of them in the basement for over-wintering. They will be coming out soon and I will start letting them have some scattered sunlight before putting them out in full sun.
> My problem is that somehow aphids got to them and some of the plants (I have about 30 of them in buckets growing roots in water for the winter) have bad infestations and i want to kill them off. Any ideas?
> I have so many of them this year I want to sell them somehow, so any idea on that would be welcome too. Maybe a nursery would buy them or craigslist? Not sure how to go about it.



How did you make out with these? I would throw away and burn any badly infested plants.


----------



## Kate Butler (May 15, 2008)

*Brugs*

Try a systemic insecticide. I've used 'em for years and are very effective against sucking insects.


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

Kate Butler said:


> Try a systemic insecticide. I've used 'em for years and are very effective against sucking insects.



Could you spray them with soapy water?


----------



## Kate Butler (May 16, 2008)

*Soapy Water?*

Yes, you can try soapy water or a horticultural oil spray. I have never had any long-term satisfaction from either of those, though, where Brugmansias were concerned. (over the years I've grown as dozen or so indoors before taking them to my sister in South Florida (to plant outside)). Aphids are always a problem for me indoors with Brugs. Even if the plants have never been outdoors, they somehow manage to acquire aphids when I grow them. A conundrum to be sure - that's why I prefer a systemic insecticide in this instance.


----------



## PB (May 16, 2008)

I have never had luck with an insecticide soap with aphids. Like Kate said a systemic is the best. If the plants are crowded and have a bad infestation on one or two plants, removing the badly infested ones will make treating the rest easier.


----------

